# 2011 show horses.....a few pictures



## Erica (May 27, 2011)

Between the crazy weather, foaling season, new position at work, and grad school....I feel like the horses still aren't "ready", but luckily we are getting there! The roundpen has been a lake more than not, and this weather yet again this morning it was in the high 40's when I got up(so their hair coats have been a challenge! and it's almost JUNE! ugh)

Going to share a few pictures of some of the 2011 show horses..........still have 3 that are not "fit" yet, or have no color yet so holding off on pictures.....but hopefully soon I'll have pictures of them too!

Erica's Pharaohs Bahiti

Yearling 34.5" AMHR/ASPC filly







She has a full 2011 sister who is TINY and a bright redhead





Erica's Rockn' In the Free World

Two year old 34" AMHR/ASPC stallion

2010 3x National Champion






Erica's Pharaohs Hasani

Yearling 34.5" AMHR/ASPC colt




He has a full LOOK-A-LIKE 2011 brother, w/four socks

Erica's Pharaohs Kemosiri

Yearling 32.5" AMHR/ASPC gelding






Erica's Rip Ride and RockIt

Yearling 34" AMHR/ASPC colt






Erica's Shez Got The Look

Yearling 28.75" AMHA/AMHR filly




She has a full 2011 sister that is spectacular...


----------



## Erica (May 27, 2011)

Erica's Knock U Out

3yr old 33" AMHA/AMHR gelding

still a bit chunky....

2010 3x National and 3x Res National Champion




His full 2011 sister is almost a twin to Knuckles, but in a petite girl form

Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You

2yr old 28.75" AMHA/AMHR stallion

2010 3x National Champion






I LOVE, LOVE his 2011 full sister, can't wait to clip her.

Erica's Taking My Turn

3yr old 34.5" AMHR gelding

2009/2010 5x National and 5x Res. National Champion




Turner has a full 2011 brother that is tiny and should only mature about 33", and is a loud overo too!

ERL Voltaries Hi Velocity

Yearling 30.75" AMHA/AMHR gelding


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 27, 2011)

Lovely as always Erica!!



It was Great Meeting you at West Monroe, La last weekend!


----------



## Jill (May 27, 2011)

Erica, I love every single one of them!!!

_Especially:_

Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You

2yr old 28.75" AMHA/AMHR stallion

2010 3x National Champion

Resized to 70% (was 720 x 575) - Click image to enlarge


----------



## ohmt (May 27, 2011)

They are all beautiful, but your horses always are



I am really loving your Pharoah babies!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful! Would love Bahiti and Hasani in about 32" size!


----------



## little lady (May 27, 2011)

What an awesome looking bunch of horses!!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 27, 2011)

Oh my, what a gorgeous group of horses, Erica!

Feel free to send Shez Got The Look and Can't Take My Eyes Off You here...and while your at it, you could just send the rest of the bunch along too


----------



## PaintNminis (May 27, 2011)

Wow What Gorgeous Horses as Always!


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 27, 2011)

As always, I LOVE all your horses. Seeing them makes me want an ASPC horse too. Hasani is my favorite.



But Shes Got The Look is a close second.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 27, 2011)

WOW, you have some STUNNING horses Erica feel free to send "Erica's Knock U Out" up to me. Something about him



You're going to knock em' dead at shows this year! Good luck!


----------



## wpsellwood (May 28, 2011)

Very nice Erica!!!


----------



## CKC (May 29, 2011)

Jill said:


> Erica, I love every single one of them!!!
> 
> _Especially:_
> 
> ...



Ditto!


----------



## Miniequine (May 29, 2011)

Erica's Shez Got The Look

Yearling 28.75" AMHA/AMHR filly




She has a full 2011 sister that is spectacular...

I can't wait to see her !!! All of them are awesome!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful Erica I especially love





Shez Got The Look


----------



## susanne (Jun 4, 2011)

Love those Pharaoh babies!!

(Actually, I love them all, but I am drooling over your ASPC/AMHR horses!)


----------

